# 36" width aquarium stand



## jonl (Jul 9, 2018)

What's the best bang for the buck aquarium stand I can get for one that's 36"? This tank is 33-35 gallon. 

If I were to buy plywood, where can I cut it to fit my need?

Ikea's caibnets look good but their max load is ~200 lb which I'm afraid is too little for a 33 gallon...


----------



## Oscarlover (Nov 10, 2016)

Home Depot will cut the wood for you


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ikea uses particle board and if that stuff so much as suspects moisture (Never mind the water spills), it starts to swell and will weaken over time.

Go the Rona/Home depot route and use real wood


----------

